#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Сниму 1к-2к квартиру в Москве

## Markus

Уважаемые форумчане, созрела потребность в аренде квартиры в г.Москва. 
Любая станция метро, или не сильно далеко. Квартира 1к-2к по адекватной цене с необходимой для жизни мебелью. Проживать буду я и мой старший брат, 39 и 45 лет соответственно. Порядок, оплата и все такое.
Если у кому то попадутся варианты, просьба сообщить.
Через агенство арендовать не хочется, затратно. Заранее всех благодарю за внимание и возможную помощь.  :Smilie:

----------

